# Pathfinder, Blue Wave, Yellowfin, Blackjack,...



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

This past weekend I was lucky enough the have the greatest fishing trip of my life. A group of us went out to the Chandeleur Islands in a 22' Pathfinder TE. Since this trip, my interset in my next bay boat has changed completely. 

I currently have a 17' Sea Hunt that is entirely too small (Im 6'5" 280lbs and my partner is 6'7" 280 lbs), and doesnt run shallow. I was set on buying 23'-25' Majek withing the next 6 months, but after fishing the rigs at night and going all the way out the Chandeleur my interests have changed. I have been looking at all kinds of boats, and reading every forum that has these brands as a topic. 

I fish West Bay 90% of the time. I would like a boat that can drift shallow (8"-12" if thats even possible) but handle running out to the rigs, fishing for tarpon, offshore fishing on a "perfect" day. The Pathfinder TE was AWESOME. Extremely dry, very stable, and trolled in 24" of water easily. Is there anything better for that reasonable of a price tag? Has anyone fished out of multiple brands of boats in the style I am looking for? If so, which brands and why?

Thanks for the help, this is turning into a much more difficult decision than I anticipated.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Budget*

what is your budget? All of the boats u listed are in upwards of 60 with the yellowfin going even more.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Call Chris Crocker at Tx Sportfishing Yacht Sales - I believe that he has a used YF24 in Kemah. 2.8.1 - 7.8.7 - 3.7.8.3

Approximately a 40 week backlog on a new build.

My 2013 YF 24 will float in 13 to 14 inches with 2 guys on the bow - each at 170lbs. 

Ride all of the boats on your list in similar conditions, then decide which is best for what you plan to do. Good luck.


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would prefer used in the $40k-$60k range. Not really interested in buying new. I know yellowfin is an extremely expensive boat. I found one used for $60k a while back. I am willing to drive wherever I need to for a good deal. If the boat I truly want is in Florida, it's time for a road trip... I'm am more interested in which hull is best for my type of fishing. If some repairs need to be done to the boat thats fine. I don't plan to buy another boat for a VERY long time after this purchase.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Pathfinder*

since you have been in the Pathfinder and liked it I say go for the pathfinder. You will find boats that are comparable to the pathfinder but not any better for running around the galveston bay complex.


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Blue wave or pathfinder would be my choices. I own a 22 TRS 2013 pathfinder and LOVE IT!


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pathfinder*

My only issue is that there might be one better for shallow. There is a blue wave 2200STL that can draft in 7"-8", but can it handle random rough water somewhat like a pathfinder can? I'm pretty sure it can't, but maybe someone has ridden on one?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

*Pathfinder!* 
I have a 22 foot Bluewave which I bought for running shallow water (less than 12 inches) of water. My buddy whom I fished with for years had a 22 foot Pathfinder and you are correct, stable, cuts the chop, well built, great re-sale value. If Pathfinder stll made a tunnel boat I would have bought one. I was in Houston 2 weeks ago at Mt. Houston Marine, and they had 2 used Pathfinders if you wanted to go that route. Talk to Danny or Tyler. They are good folks and they could even show you the new ones.


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

*HooknUp*

How shallow can you drift?


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

*K Man*



K Man said:


> *Pathfinder!*
> I have a 22 foot Bluewave which I bought for running shallow water (less than 12 inches) of water. My buddy whom I fished with for years had a 22 foot Pathfinder and you are correct, stable, cuts the chop, well built, great re-sale value. If Pathfinder stll made a tunnel boat I would have bought one. I was in Houston 2 weeks ago at Mt. Houston Marine, and they had 2 used Pathfinders if you wanted to go that route. Talk to Danny or Tyler. They are good folks and they could even show you the new ones.


Awesome thanks. Those are the two I'm most interested in. Not too crazy of a price. How shallow do y'all go in the pathfinder?


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw your post on the BW. I own that exact boat. great boat, you mentioned your'e a couple of big guys. I am also a good sized fellow. In my opinion the BW is not as stable when big guys move around on it. Not a major issue but worth noting. The boat will run shallow though. As many will tell you, try all that you're interested in, ride in the two you like the most and make your decision.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

His Pathfinder did not have a tunnel, but did have a jack plate. we could run in a foot but took at least knee deep to get it up on plane. My BW STL easily gets up in 12 to 14 and will run on plane in pretty shallow at least 8 inches.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also take a look at a Parker Big Bay. The Majek Extreme and the Haynie HO are also good choices. The Tran Sport xlr8 would probably be a fit as well.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just get a skeeter 22 bay t. Ha! All kidding aside you are on the right path. 
Pathfinder, skeeter, ranger, yf, contender, blue wave and the list goes on....... You need to look at them all and take a ride in all and see what fits you and your family the best. They all have pros and cons. At $60k you have lots of new choices


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i've had a 22 PF since 2002, bought new at the boat show. still as solid as the day i bought it and i live on the water and fish a lot. i'm going to repower the boat when needed and keep running this hull. it's the best boat i've ever owned. i think the blazer bay is the same design hull, you may want to check them out. mines not a tunnel and i don't have trim tabs. i do have a jack plate. i fish west bay and run greens and carancahau unless there's just no water in em. there may be boats out there that are as good, but i'm stickin with this one.





p


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I agree with Skeeter, although I wouldnt get a tunnel. I dont know about some of the #'s being thrown around, isnt an RFL's static draft around 8 inches, but all the boats you listed should be in the ballpark of each other. It sounds like you like a linered boat, as Tran, Majek, Haynie, JH will all meet the same criteria (except the liner). For what it's worth, I have a good friend whose put a few hundred hours fishing the Chandeleur's out of a new JH 24 with a 250 SHO. Runs right at 60-61, runs pretty shallow, and he says it takes a good chop. I tried to make one trip but Wx kept us at home..lucky SOB only lived about an hours run from the islands. 

Blackjack would be a nice one too.

If you are dead set on a liner and tunnel, maybe the Shallow Sport V? I think they can get in the low 50's for speed and run decently shallow? Got a buddy with one but never been in it, I know he doesnt get those speeds though. With 60k, you should have alot of choices. I would have tried to make that 60k Yellowfin work personally, absolute works of art. I wouldnt think twice about taking my Haynie out there, or really anythign else you mentioned with the right Wx. I'd be more worried about the gray suits.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

beaux291 said:


> My only issue is that there might be one better for shallow. There is a blue wave 2200STL that can draft in 7"-8", but can it handle random rough water somewhat like a pathfinder can? I'm pretty sure it can't, but maybe someone has ridden on one?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCjN836Cbmg


X2 Just bought one or a Haynie Bigfoot ( that was our second choice ) or a Desperado Outlaw


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

can't tell you much about the newer pathfinders, mine is a 2001 22ft with a tunnel, it will run a lot shallower than i can to go most of the time, have a 150 yahama trp on it.
If i had it to do over again i would go for the same boat but without the tunnel, just for the reason you said can run out to the rigs etc, more stable ride. but mine had made a lot of runs to the land cut fro PM with no complaints. 
Mt Houston treated me right when i bought mine new from them

good luck


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Pathfinders are great boats. I have fished out of many of them and they don't really suit my needs but for an all around bay boat they're great


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Florida built custom boat. With SCB being the exception, there is not another boat made in Texas that comes close to the quality, fit and finish of a Florida built boat. Seems Florida boat manufacturers use Marine Architects to design their boats, and use A Grade components to finish.

Texas boat manufacturers make a splash of an existing boat, modify a few things, then finish it with the cheapest components available.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Buddy has a 22 Pathy non tunnel with a TRP. Drafts a little less than the Pathfinder tunnel and with the TRP it gets up if its floating. Just a thought


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd look hard at the Bluewave Purebay 22 or 24 too. Been in the 24 a few times and it is a very nice rig.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

List out your requirements, prioritize in most to least important then go see as many as you can. 

Narrow down to the top 3 boats or thereabouts.

Then go ride in as many of those you can. After riding take notes and willing to bet the list will be narrowed down to the "one" then it's just a matter of buying it. 

Don't settle on anything. Get what you want and if you have to settle on anything, no regrets.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ningapleeze said:


> I have a Florida built custom boat. With SCB being the exception, there is not another boat made in Texas that comes close to the quality, fit and finish of a Florida built boat. Seems Florida boat manufacturers use Marine Architects to design their boats, and use A Grade components to finish.
> 
> Texas boat manufacturers make a splash of an existing boat, modify a few things, then finish it with the cheapest components available.


What do you have against Texas boats builders ? They build some great boats IMO and a lot of other people on here would probably agree. X2 on what Reelwork said, go with what suits you best for what kind of area you fish shallow flats or open bays.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

He's been trolling this site for awhile. Son wanted a Haynie so he spent a month or so bashing them and their lack of "quality". Guess he likes SCB but those must not have fit the bill either. Maybe he'll find a forum with more quality Florida boat fans.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

fattyflattie said:


> He's been trolling this site for awhile. Son wanted a Haynie so he spent a month or so bashing them and their lack of "quality". Guess he likes SCB but those must not have fit the bill either. Maybe he'll find a forum with more quality Florida boat fans.


I know, he went to camp for awhile because of that. By the way the op might want to look at Haynie also.


----------



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Guess Im going to need to take a ride in a few more boats before I make my decision.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> What do you have against Texas boats builders ? They build some great boats IMO and a lot of other people on here would probably agree. X2 on what Reelwork said, go with what suits you best for what kind of area you fish shallow flats or open bays.





fattyflattie said:


> He's been trolling this site for awhile. Son wanted a Haynie so he spent a month or so bashing them and their lack of "quality". Guess he likes SCB but those must not have fit the bill either. Maybe he'll find a forum with more quality Florida boat fans.


Ya'll bothered?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's funny how Skeeter is a Texas made boat but are found in bigger numbers in FL. Some uneducated and inexperienced peeps think that the Texas non liner boats are a cheap way to build a boat, but those that are educated will tell you different. They all have a use and a design, and all have a place in the market. Some may not like how they look, and someone may not like how a lined boat looks, but that is what choices are for. Sometimes simplicity, form and function prevail over looks. Yellowfin, contender, Ibiz and others make amazing boats, but if you are comparing a yellowfin to a a Majek, Haynie, Skeeter, dargel, and the long list continues, well you are simply wasting your time. My skeeter is a POS compared to a YF in many ways, as well as the quality is not even close to a SCB, but they are all different, all have very different price points and uses. Bash on, but comparing FL boats to TX boats is simply retarded.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> It's funny how Skeeter is a Texas made boat but are found in bigger numbers in FL. Some uneducated and inexperienced peeps think that the Texas non liner boats are a cheap way to build a boat, but those that are educated will tell you different. They all have a use and a design, and all have a place in the market. Some may not like how they look, and someone may not like how a lined boat looks, but that is what choices are for. Sometimes simplicity, form and function prevail over looks. Yellowfin, contender, Ibiz and others make amazing boats, but if you are comparing a yellowfin to a a Majek, Haynie, Skeeter, dargel, and the long list continues, well you are simply wasting your time. My skeeter is a POS compared to a YF in many ways, as well as the quality is not even close to a SCB, but they are all different, all have very different price points and uses. Bash on, but comparing FL boats to TX boats is simply retarded.


Well said my friend!.........


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> It's funny how Skeeter is a Texas made boat but are found in bigger numbers in FL. Some uneducated and inexperienced peeps think that the Texas non liner boats are a cheap way to build a boat, but those that are educated will tell you different. They all have a use and a design, and all have a place in the market. Some may not like how they look, and someone may not like how a lined boat looks, but that is what choices are for. Sometimes simplicity, form and function prevail over looks. Yellowfin, contender, Ibiz and others make amazing boats, but if you are comparing a yellowfin to a a Majek, Haynie, Skeeter, dargel, and the long list continues, well you are simply wasting your time. My skeeter is a POS compared to a YF in many ways, as well as the quality is not even close to a SCB, but they are all different, all have very different price points and uses. Bash on, but comparing FL boats to TX boats is simply retarded.


X2..Well said Kenny,

There are choices like you said, also were not bothered we just don't like people trashing Texas Boat Builders to each to his own.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Well said Kenny,
> 
> There choices like you said, also were not bothered we just don't like people trashing Texas Boat builders to each to his own.


Defintley bothered...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Who is this ningapleezs moron? Not bothered, just people trying to correct your false statements. Please say in Florida and start you a forum of your own. Then you could be king and make up anything you want and the floridains will believe you. 

"opinions are like a##holes, every one has one, just some produce more ****. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## buckassassin (Mar 6, 2013)

ningapleeze is a goofy sucker. Surprised he can even type....sure can't spell, look at his name.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> Who is this ningapleezs moron? Not bothered, just people trying to correct your false statements. Please say in Florida and start you a forum of your own. Then you could be king and make up anything you want and the floridains will believe you.
> 
> "opinions are like a##holes, every one has one, just some produce more ****.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Who are you?....self rightous Jesus Freak...... You're bothered.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ningapleeze said:


> Who are you?....self rightous Jesus Freak...... You're bothered.


Why do you even what a boat, do you even know how to launch it ?


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Why do you even what a boat, do you even know how to launch it ?


Still Bothered?...don't let it ruin your day.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ningapleeze said:


> Still Bothered?...don't let it ruin your day.


:slimer::slimer:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

how does an old white dude come up with the screen name ningapleeze? are you referring to super awesome asian assassins or black peeps?

sorry to the op for thread turning into an argument. i would look at boats supported by a good dealer if you dont want to do repairs yourself. 

back to ninga... so yeah haynie thread- valid points however little tact.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ningapleeze said:


> Who are you?....self rightous Jesus Freak...... You're bothered.


ROFL. Looks like your the one who is bothered by all the replies. And yes, I'm a Jesus freak if u want to say so.

Back to the original post, all of the brands you are looking at are excellent. All of them have their good points. I would suggest riding in as many as you can before purchasing one. Also, you might want to consider how close are the dealers for any future service work.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## not slim (Mar 21, 2005)

*One more brand*

Sea Hunt - just saying... check em out too... pretty strong list of features and priced in the upper end but not the highest. Yes, I own one, so partial, but I looked hard at a used Pathfinder when I was shopping. Just found the best deal and still happy (3 years owned) with my used 2009 Sea Hunt BX24. I can load the boat with 4 big boys and all have room and boat is super stable. Not a skinny boat, but I drift across 13-18" deep flats pretty easily. I've limited on trout in the surf then run offshore for snapper... also been 30-50 miles out on a good day too.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ningapleeze said:


> I have a Florida built custom boat. With SCB being the exception, there is not another boat made in Texas that comes close to the quality, fit and finish of a Florida built boat. Seems Florida boat manufacturers use Marine Architects to design their boats, and use A Grade components to finish.
> 
> Texas boat manufacturers make a splash of an existing boat, modify a few things, then finish it with the cheapest components available.


cheapest components available? like who? what components do they use that florida manufacturers excel in?

from the florida boats I've seen, most seem to be highly overpriced 14-17' skiffs with tiny motors that never subject the boat to any hard running conditions.

I do like those tiny little casting platforms they put on the front though. they're cute.


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Mt. Houston Marine has several clean decent priced used Pathfinders in the 2Cool Classifieds right now, might take a look at them...


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

It is difficult to find one boat that can do it all. Be sure and do your test drives on less than favorable days. There are a lot of boats out there to choose from.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> cheapest components available? like who? what components do they use that florida manufacturers excel in?
> 
> from the florida boats I've seen, most seem to be highly overpriced 14-17' skiffs with tiny motors that never subject the boat to any hard running conditions.
> 
> I do like those tiny little casting platforms they put on the front though. they're cute.


That's what I was thinking, but this guy takes too much effort. Cheapest components huh? Sure thing. There's some obvious exceptions but whatever. Op, have you considered the 25' Stingray? There was a chandeleur guy on ere that was wanting to go from a yellowfin to it. Don't know if he ever did.


----------



## shearwater 25 (Dec 17, 2012)

Beaux291 Check out shearwater. It will do everything you're looking for and you can find a used one in your price range. Unfortunately it is a Florida boat but don't hold that against it. All my friends have texas boats and they're just as comparable regardless of what ***** or ninga or whatever that guys name is says. 

Good luck with your decision. For me it was a good price at the right time.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Your list is getting longer and longer. What a problem to have.


----------



## cbondy (Feb 4, 2013)

Love my 2013 Pathfinder 2400 TRS. Yamaha 250VMAX SHO (~55 mph loaded) performs very well with 12" draft and handles a rough chop very well. Check out Mt. Houston Marine.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm probably gonna get laughed at, but you should look at an "old style" 24' El Pescador. One of the best built, best riding boats on the water, shallow water or deep water. :cheers:


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

This thread was started in April of 2013.
I would assume he's made a decision by now.

....On second thought, he may be ready to upgrade again...:cheers:


----------

